# 2012 Foal Names



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, you may have read my ideas already over in our 2012 Baby Bumps thread, but it's our first foal, I'm excited, and may have accidentally highjacked that one to talk about names, so I'll put them here where they belong. 

My expecting mare is a Friesian with the Dutch/American registry FPS/FHANA. According to their rules, foals born in the year 2012 have to have names that start with the letters M, N, or O. The name doesn't have to be Dutch, but it can be a nice nod to tradition. 

For a colt, I'm thinking either Merel (Dutch for blackbird, which I think is just right for a Friesian) or Nautilus (nicknamed Nox). For a filly, I like Nocturne or Nautica (again, Nox), Oceana (Ana), Minuet (Minny), or Margaretta (Dutch again). 

Feel free to chime in or share thoughts on names for your own 2012 foals!

Cheers!
ZC


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

*Note: Margaretta would certainly end up being Meg or Maggie!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oceana reminds me of Oceania, the country in the book 1984. I'm assuming it's pronounced the same way - "Oh-shee-ana"? I think it's a beautiful name 

Also, is this thread for foal names in general? I'm in need of help with coming up with a registered and barn name for my soon-to-be foal, also.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

If y'all want to play the name game here are the registered names for my mare and the stallion she was bred to:

Smart Queen Lena

Check My Charisma

I absolutely suck at names, it takes me weeks (literally) to name something, lol!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

These are the registered names of the sire and dam of my future foal:

Miss Poco Buck Swen
Sparks Black Jack

I was thinking maybe Poco's Spark Catching Fire? Not sure...



> Smart Queen Lena
> 
> Check My Charisma


Maybe "Queen of My Charisma"?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats a good one! I was also thinking of something like:

Check my Smarties
Smart lil Check 
Lenas lil check
Cashmealenacheck
charismatic queen

See how aweful I am, lol!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

What about Lena's Checkmate? You knock out the competition!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Great thread Zetha!! I didn't mind your posts on Baby Bumps at all- but I think there'll be a lot of input, so it's a great idea to have your own since it was your idea.. 

I like these Dutch names as well..
Marianne
Marien
Maryse
Mina

But I really like your choice, Merel.. very fitting..


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Kayella said:


> What about Lena's Checkmate? You knock out the competition!


 
Remind me I really like that name when I send in my foal's papers, lol! Its great!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol I'll write it on my hand and keep it there forever!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> If y'all want to play the name game here are the registered names for my mare and the stallion she was bred to:
> 
> Smart Queen Lena
> 
> ...


For a filly - Check Out The Queen or Check My Queen
Carolena (like Carolina but with Lena at the end) 
Queen of Charisma

for either gender - 
Smart and Charismatic
Check Mate


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

For mine, I want to try and incorporate both names into my foal's. I was thinking some stuff like:

Poco's Hidden Spark
Poco Sparks Addictions

I also really like Firefly and Captain,not sure how i'd work that out, though... :?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I really like Poco Spark Addictions, sounds flashy!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> I really like Poco Spark Addictions, sounds flashy!


I kinda like it, too. A barn name could be Addy? Sounds pretty stinkin' cute! 

EDIT: I actually really like Adelai, too. It's a pretty, unisex name and it's still simple!


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Trainer, I love the idea of combining Queen and Charisma for a filly. You could call her Queenie or Chari?
Queen of the Charismatic
A Queenly Charisma

For a colt maybe Check out my Smarts? 

Just a couple thoughts!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I already picked a name for a colt produced by my mom's Arabian mare. But since she just miscarried a filly, the name will remain saved for a potential colt in the future. Although it may never happen since her stallion has an almost 90% filly ratio. I won't share what the registered name would be, but his barn name would be Jedi, which is somewhat related to the registered name chosen and my family loves Star Wars 

I know that my sister is planning on naming her coming foal with a flower related name. She has her favorite flowers and will probably use one for her little one's registered name. Her mare is registered as Misty Morning Glory, so we will see if she has some type of Lilly or other flower 

No names have been picked for Shawnee's foal, but some ideas have been thrown around. Have until the beginning of June to figure it out.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the name Nangijala, it's the place you will go to when you die in my favorite children's book, ant it's a land on the other side of the stars, where they're still in "the campfires and storytelling times". 

I think Nangijala would be great for a flilly. If you take away the "a" at the end, Nangijal could even fit a colt. 

And if you die in Nangijala, you will go to a new place called Nangilima, so if I ever breed my mare again, I could have a little theme going on, naming the filly/colt Nangilima/Nangilim. 

Here in Sweden almost all great dressage ponies have short names, like Joshua, José, Tim, Jarno, Extreme, Capriole, Verdi and so on.

So I was thinking about naming a colt Misha. 

My list is therefore. 

Misha
Nangijala 
Nangijal
Nangilima 
Nangilim


----------



## Turndial (Jan 14, 2012)

I love the real cowboy names like trigger etc. But as a Greek/cypriot descendant I really like Olympian god names as well. Cupid and Psyche is one of my favourite stories and Atala and Rene is my fav (even though its not Olympian and its French!).
That's where I would look for names.
Otherwise, origins of the animals are always best! I have a manx kitten called Kipper because the isle of man has a huge Kipper (sardine) industry. And a cypriot stray dog called George - that annoyed the ppl in Cyprus lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Zethachance: I really like Merely! Would you call it Merel or Blackbird? Its so fitting for a fresian... I also really like Druydess's suggestion Mina!

TrainerUnlimited: I LOVE Check out my Queen! It sounds so fancy lol 

Kayella: you could do something along the lines of "Hidden Sparks Fly" and call if Firefly.... I think that would be cute! The registered name sounds silent but deadly lol

If ya'll don't mind I'll throw my names out there! My soon to be foals sire and dam are. currently in the process of registration through APHA so the possible names are...
Sire: a. Cowboys Whiskey Memory
b. Hard to Impress

Dam: a. Kansas Spice Girl
b. Image of a Lady

For barn names I was thinking
Filly: Kaydence, Sky, Echo, Rain, Senya (Xenia) ,Kaylee, Ellie
Colt: Titan, Beau, Cimarron, Ash, Rowan, Twister ( cool because Spices star looks like a tornado which is why its Kansas spice girl/ lots of tornadoes in Kansas), and Legacy.( because this will be her last foal.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, all the names are wonderful! I just can't for the life of me think of many combinations for names, lol! 

Kansas, I really like Candence for a barn name! My first filly almost got named that, but I just call her Kadie, lol.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

> Sire: a. Cowboys Whiskey Memory
> b. Hard to Impress
> 
> Dam: a. Kansas Spice Girl
> b. Image of a Lady


For a filly, you could do:
A Lady to Impress (I really liked this one)
Memory of a Lady
Impress Me Kansas
Spiced Kansas Whiskey

For a colt you could do:
A Lady's Cowboy
Impress the Ladies
Impressive Hard Spice
Memory of a Kansas Cowboy

Eh, I just thought of these on the spot so they're not that great haha
And I kinda do like Hidden Sparks Fly! It's very cute


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Kayella said:


> For a filly, you could do:
> A Lady to Impress (I really liked this one)
> Memory of a Lady
> Impress Me Kansas
> ...


THESE ARE AMAZING!!! Thanks!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> THESE ARE AMAZING!!! Thanks!


No problem!! 

Everyone bring on the names! I'm on fire! :twisted: Haha, not really, but I do like coming up with names!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> Wow, all the names are wonderful! I just can't for the life of me think of many combinations for names, lol!
> 
> Kansas, I really like Candence for a barn name! My first filly almost got named that, but I just call her Kadie, lol.


 
Wow, I actually meant Cadence there, lol!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Wow, I actually meant Cadence there, lol!


Lol I got what you meant! I just think its such a pretty name!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Try to come up with a name for these two (baby is due June 6):

Dam: Mv Shawnee Part-bred Arab

Sire: Da Sir Dierich Arabian


No idea what MV stands for, but DA stands for Dierich Arabians (his breeder and original owner whose last name is Dierich). No need to include any MV or DA in the foal's name. We simply call him Sir, and the mare's barn name is Shawnee (some in my family call her a cow, but she doesn't answer to that name)


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

It is, I really like the way it sounds for some reason. I missed out on calling my mare Kadie, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Ima Shawnee Sir?


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I also came up with: Aweful, I know!

Ima Shawnee Kid
Skip to me Shawnee
Shawnee Sirs Lopin?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Ima Shawnee Sir?


But what do you call the kid on a day to day basis? My mom owns both Shawnee and Sir, so those are taken. 

Maybe it would help if I add that the foal is guaranteed to be black and a high chance of filly. Either solid black with chrome or pinto. Maybe that will help to come up with some fun/creative names. :wink:

Oh, and last year's filly was named Sirs Black Dawn, barn name Dawn


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Registered name is always completely unrelated to my barn name, so I guess I wasn't thinking the right way, lol. 

My mare's name is Smart Queen Lena, my mom wanted my to call her Queenie, but she's my good ol Josie, lol.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Maybe you could have the opposite in Sirs Black Dawn and go for Sirs Black Sunset, call her/him Sunny?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

trainerunlimited said:


> Maybe you could have the opposite in Sirs Black Dawn and go for Sirs Black Sunset, call her/him Sunny?


I think my mom will really like that one, she had a palomino gelding as a teenager named Sunset


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Sir's Rise to Sunset?
Shawnee's Little Sir

A nick name could be Little Bit or Mini Me? Ha, I dunno...


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

SunnyDraco said:


> Try to come up with a name for these two (baby is due June 6):
> 
> Dam: Mv Shawnee Part-bred Arab
> 
> ...


Colt: Sirs Dark Knight
Shawnees Midnight Sir

Filly: Shawnees Midnight Rose ( Rose as Barn Name)
Shawnees Black Magic ( Mag or Maggie as Barn Name)

I dont know if these are any good lol but they sure are fun to make


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Better than what I have tried coming up with. I have more fun coming up with foal names for Mystk Dreamer


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, Kayella's great at this game!

Stella, I think your names are really special, I love when a name has a story or some background. And Misha is just cute! As gorgeous as the foal is likely to be, based on how your mare looks, you could call it anything and we'll be in love!

For SunnyDraco, maybe...
Shawnee's Dark Dancer
Sir's Shawnee Dancer


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh thank you, Zetha! If only I were that good to come up with a name for my baby


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

ZethaChance said:


> Wow, Kayella's great at this game!


Lol Im glad someone is  I suck at making up names!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I am a little late to this party, so I ain't gonna go back and reply to every name combinations. Though, all that I seen, I loved. Y'all are good at this.

If you really like makin' names for foals, this place is fun.
Facebook

I'll let y'all play around with my colt's name. He already has a barn name and a registered name, but what would y'all name him?

Sire- Pee Ridge Loudcloud
Dam- Sickem Doc O'lena


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness, Baby Got Black would be an amazing name for my filly! 

EDIT: And too bad it's already taken bahaha


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Sickem P Loudcloud? Haha, I'm terrible. 

I would totally register a foal as Baby got Black! That is such an awesome name!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

trainerunlimited said:


> I would totally register a foal as Baby got Black! That is such an awesome name!


I know I love it so much!!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

trainerunlimited said:


> If y'all want to play the name game here are the registered names for my mare and the stallion she was bred to:
> 
> Smart Queen Lena
> 
> Check My Charisma


All The Right Moves
Miss Congeniality
Regal Attraction
Quite Clever
Check Me Out
Clever Chic





Kayella said:


> These are the registered names of the sire and dam of my future foal:
> 
> Miss Poco Buck Swen
> Sparks Black Jack
> ...


Flint N Steel
Money To Burn


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Crossover said:


> All The Right Moves
> Miss Congeniality
> Regal Attraction
> Quite Clever
> ...


 
I really like those names, nice!!! I really like All the Right Moves.

I wonder if turnin and burnin is taken as a registered name? This foal is going to go as someones barrel or trail horse most likely, depending on how it turns out! The horses on both sides of the pedigree make great all around horses as well.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

You could try searching on allbreedpedigree.com
It shows the pedigrees of all registered horses I believe. It's definitely a cute name!!



> Flint N Steel
> Money To Burn


I like Money To Burn! Someone also suggest Twenty One or Bust, which is really cute.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Kayella said:


> You could try searching on allbreedpedigree.com
> It shows the pedigrees of all registered horses I believe. It's definitely a cute name!!
> 
> 
> ...


Allbreedpedigree only shows horses that have been entered into the database. I have entered a few registered horses myself, as well as grade horses that we bred to registered horses. Anyone can enter horses in, I was happy to find that my mom's mare's sire was already in the database when I entered her information in. A stallion my family had bred to back in '95 has 86 registered progeny, but the database only lists a handful of them.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

So I think my baby's registered name will be Spark Plug Lady/Lad or something along those lines! Now just to figure out a barn name... :think:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

haha, you are so lucky if you can pick a name just like that! I'm going to have to see the foal and its personality before I can registered it.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cool name ideas! I think I have mine, just not sure if I want to share yet lol
I don't want it stolen! :O LOL


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I figure the Registered name is more of a traditional passing of the bloodlines' names, and the barn name is based off the personality/looks. But I definitely don't have anything set in stone, yet!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I got another name to ad to my list. Grädde. 

"Grädde" means Whipped Cream in Swedish. So if I get a filly with white mane... 

My mares nickname is "Semla", so "Grädde" would be a great name for a filly of hers. 

I dont know if you eat "Semlor" but it's a bun with cardamom in it and whipped cream and almond paste on the top. Looking like this; 










And my mare look like this. Lol.


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

What a perfect nickname for your mare.  Cute!


----------

